# anyone been on a scholarship?



## The_Rocket (Aug 18, 2007)

hi,

i am 16 years old and i anm wonderin or not to go for a scholarship to america. i am going for an interview next week about one. has anyone on here been on a scholarship to america? and what was your handicap before you went and did u feel it helped your game?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I never went for an interview. If you are good enough, the opportunities will come. I decided against pursuing a career in golf yet so i can solely focus on completing my schooling.

I am 16, playing off 1.4

Rocket, what handicap are you? What course? Who are you going to for the interview?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a golf scholarship to college, but it was in my hometown and I was a well known player when I was young. I didn't need to advertise myself, they came to me. Back then, (late 60's, early 70's), it was done that way. Golf has become a much bigger sport and business these days and you almost have to sell yourself to the schools now.

There was a lengthy article in a recent golf magazine... which one escapes me, but either Golf Digest or Golf Magazine. The article explained a lot of things you should do to make the college coaches notice you.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

It was Golf Digest. I have it sitting right here. It was the September '07 one.


----------

